
We are hiring - turoczy
http://blog.phpfog.com/2011/06/10/we-are-hiring/
======
wccrawford
If I didn't already have a job I love, that would be an awesome place to work.

Also, I have to echo that the job description is really well written. I wish
everyone was even half so good at it. The only thing I might add would be
expectations for the job roles, but I suspect you only want people who already
know what to expect. ;)

------
samgro
Very well written job description. I hate the tradition of writing an absurd
list of "requirements".

~~~
benatkin
They posted the job listing to the 37signals job board, too:
<http://jobs.37signals.com/jobs/9115>

------
Richardahoward
Very good way to find real talent, very nice.

